# German Shorthair breeders (GOOD ones) Bismarck area



## Laura (May 10, 2008)

It's time to add another hunter to our family. Abby (GSH) is close to 12, and we'd like to get a pup that can kind of learn 'from' her as well as our training too. What breeders are reputable and have GSHs around the B-M area--anyone know? I don't entirely trust newspaper-ad-dogs. Abby outdoes our choc. lab hands down w/ pointing & flushing ,and best of all...listening = ) If we could clone her into a younger dog...there's our answer!

Thanx for any ideas.


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

www.glacialretrievers.com Doug is the owner and well he breeds wirehairs, labs, and springers but he knows alot of breeders and is in conection with them. I have hunted with many of his dog and well they are great if you call him he will find you something that will work for your needs 2189350931. Right know i run his labs and wirehairs, and springers they all are very good dogs.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2008)

hey--that's a Mahnomen number, isn't it?? (I grew up around there...the 935 sounds familiar =) 
Thanks -- will check it out!


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Yep that is Mahnomen, His dad has been raising Springers (and some other breeds) for over 30 years, I have bought a couple from him that were very good.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I would go to someone that specializes in Shorthairs not someone that breeds a wide variety of dogs.

Cindy would have the type of shorthair you describe

http://www.honeyrunshorthairs.com/

I would buy one of her dogs in a heartbeat if I wanted what you described.

getting a dog transported is not expensive, the thing with shorthairs is the many different lines can vary wildly in temperament and range. Mine are out of Rawhide lines and big running harder headed dogs for instance, most people would not like that.


----------



## Brad N (Mar 7, 2006)

We have our dog here http://www.wildspurkennels.com/ right now for training. They are real great to work with.


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

Laura said:


> It's time to add another hunter to our family. Abby (GSH) is close to 12, and we'd like to get a pup that can kind of learn 'from' her as well as our training too. What breeders are reputable and have GSHs around the B-M area--anyone know? I don't entirely trust newspaper-ad-dogs. Abby outdoes our choc. lab hands down w/ pointing & flushing ,and best of all...listening = ) If we could clone her into a younger dog...there's our answer!
> 
> Thanx for any ideas.


I agree with Bobm. go with a shorthair only breeder and one that has been in the business awhile.

I certainly wouldn't limit yourself to breeders in and around Bismarck. First of all there probably aren't many if any at all, second, the midwest is blessed with some of the finest shorthair breeders in the country. Depending on what you want, there are breeders that most likely will have what your looking for. Just make sure you indicate to the breeder exactly what you looking for as there can be differences from one line to the next.

Here is a site that will get you started. It's not a complete listing but a listing non the less. Scroll down, there are a couple in NoDak listed. 
http://www.birddogsforever.com/birdhunt ... ind+++++++

I can recommend two very fine breeders if you wish. Send me a PM if your interested.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

You should check out Oakridge Enterprises at Devils Lake 
(www.oakridgeent.com). Mike has produced two National Shoot to Retrieve Champions and probably has the best shorthairs in the tri-states. He is a certified NSTRA judge and runs in a lot of trials.

I know he recently bred a very high power litter. Don't know if they are all spoken for yet. I know he doesn't advertise in ND.


----------



## EsoxPirate (Sep 20, 2007)

Brad N said:


> We have our dog here http://www.wildspurkennels.com/ right now for training. They are real great to work with.


I help out at wild spur pretty often, Kevin and brent run an awsome place and their GSP are bar non some of the best I have ever hunted over.

Esox


----------

